# A new hay elevator, and some interesting pics



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I picked up a new to me Zimmerman 28' hay elevator Saturday, and had to stop to take some pics of some interesting sights I passed by on the drive home.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks to be in pretty good shape Dana.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Mike. It is in great shape. I found it at a small horse stable. It hasn't had a lot of use. It sat in the corner of the shed unused for the last 12 years. Got it home, cleaned it up, and replaced the dry rotted tires. Had to disassemble and clean up the winch brake, and get the winch shafts moving freely since it had too much combined resistance and didn't want to lower after being raised. Now it's ready to work. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

A lot of the legacy C-130 are being retired and replaced with the C-130J aircraft that has six blades on the propeller. Great pictures


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Our farm is just 5miles from Indian Town Gap


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Spent a lot time riding in a C-130 back in the early 80's thank you Uncle Sam. roughest riding plane I've ever ridden in lol, nice looking elevator too smiles


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> Our farm is just 5miles from Indian Town Gap


No kidding. Sorry I didn't wave on the way past  . For some reason I was thinking you were in Lancaster county, but not sure why.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> No kidding. Sorry I didn't wave on the way past  . For some reason I was thinking you were in Lancaster county, but not sure why.


No no, we dont let Endrow down here...He is exiled to the North


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dad was loadmaster on C-130 in Vietnam. Used to get several fly overs every year until they started shutting down bases. Be in the barn milking and you would start to hear them and you had to run to see them. Once they are heard they are already gone.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> No kidding. Sorry I didn't wave on the way past  . For some reason I was thinking you were in Lancaster county, but not sure why.


 I am very near the town of Annville just north of Lebanon Valley College


----------

